# Point mouilee nightmare......



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> I remember my 1st beer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*sip of beer


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

you guys are cruel!!! if you read his other posts.. he's allways asking 
for advice!!! he may be young, but you got to start somewhere???
isn't this site to learn from your mistakes??? isn't this site
to make you a better hunter??? isn't this site to ask questions??? 
mabe his dad, uncle, brother didnt show him the laws and how to hunt!!!
thats why he is on here!!! as i see it!!! you got a young hunter that 
loves the outdoors and wants too hunt, he is unsure of himself and ask 
questions??? give the guy a break!!! bass!!! i was a young
green hunter myself!!!! 47 yrs later and still learning!!! dont let 
them get the best of you... dave..


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Im going to attend MIAT for aircraft mechanics......do realize the job placement is 99%.......useless degree? When your in that seat at 30,000 feet youll think differently...
> 
> 
> =BASS


Awwwe cute!!!!! You still believe it when mom and dad tell you, you can be anything you want to be.... a doctor, a lawyer, a pilot, maybe even an astronaut!!!!!!







your not alone klr



Ps in case you haven't been told santa, the easter bunny, and the tooth fairy are actually your parents. Just a fyi.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

BIG DAVE said:


> you guys are cruel!!! if you read his other posts.. he's allways asking
> for advice!!! he may be young, but you got to start somewhere???
> isn't this site to learn from your mistakes??? isn't this site
> to make you a better hunter??? isn't this site to ask questions???
> ...


Hmm have we read the same post. Im pretty sure im in the practically unanimous crowd as far as my opinion him goes. I received like 4 or 5 text about his next move before I even saw it. Im out tho gotta finish grinding and stop typing before I get a few more deep and the filter comes off.....


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> Awwwe cute!!!!! You still believe it when mom and dad tell you, you can be anything you want to be.... a doctor, a lawyer, a pilot, maybe even an astronaut!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice counter tops. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Im out tho gotta finish grinding and stop typing before I get a few more deep and the filter comes off..... 
ummm!!!! translate?????


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> Awwwe cute!!!!! You still believe it when mom and dad tell you, you can be anything you want to be.... a doctor, a lawyer, a pilot, maybe even an astronaut!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you grew up and are living your dream! At what age did you decide you wanted to be a d-bag?


=BASS


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

ok. enough with the name calling. its the internet. BH this site is great to learn more about hunting and everything and as a 19 year old college student its a great place to meet people and have opportunities to hunt with members here. believe it or not MOST of them know what their talking about and quite a few kill a lot of birds. so if you want people to help you learn more and possibly invite you along to hunt letting this arguement and name calling go is the best thing that you can do. just my .02


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

basshunter125 said:


> Im glad you grew up and are living your dream! At what age did you decide you wanted to be a d-bag?
> 
> 
> =BASS


That's all u can come up with?? No imagination or creativity.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimw said:


> Nice counter tops.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I need a new grinder....... this one I bought back in college for like 50 bucks and its been a champ prolly got 30 feet through it but I've had it tonight. Its slowwwwwww. But its paid for itself. Time to buy a big boy grinder. Bought the countertop fir the garage cause it was 23 bucks and cheaper and way bigger than a cutting board. At 23 bucks I can buy a new one every year. Back to grinding and then sleep I got some geese that need educated.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

BIG DAVE said:


> you guys are cruel!!! if you read his other posts.. he's allways asking
> for advice!!! he may be young, but you got to start somewhere???
> isn't this site to learn from your mistakes??? isn't this site
> to make you a better hunter??? isn't this site to ask questions???
> ...


Dave, tried that. A man can only pee up a rope so long before he realizes that otherwise valuable and practical input (with certain individuals) will never amount to anything more than peeing up a rope. 

bass, 99% job placement, is that what they are saying to get you to pay the tuition now? Kind of makes a guy wonder about who that 1% is... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Quack Addict said:


> Dave, tried that. A man can only pee up a rope so long before he realizes that otherwise valuable and practical input (with certain individuals) will never amount to anything more than peeing up a rope.
> 
> bass, 99% job placement, is that what they are saying to get you to pay the tuition now? Kind of makes a guy wonder about who that 1% is...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


mabe just been had!!!! reading from his other post he's asking 
questions??? not just waterfowl but bowhunting, happy thanksgiviving
to ya quack!!! dave


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> That's all u can come up with?? No imagination or creativity.


First let me start out by saying you guys are being absolute jerks.(family site)

Lewy im sure he could come up with much more to call you but this is a family site. I know i could.

Also to the guy saying watch what you say it could catch up with you. Whats thats some kind of threat? Some of you could use a little sense knocked into you and no thats not a threat its an observation.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

No excuse for shooting a protected bird, especially one like a grebe where it probably slowly swam within shooting range. Know the rules/your birds before going out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> No excuse for shooting a protected bird, especially one like a grebe where it probably slowly swam within shooting range. Know the rules/your birds before going out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
True! But his hunting buddies should have told him not to shoot it also knowing he is new to duck hunting.

Now let's all be adults here and stop the childish name calling.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

basshunter125 said:


> I started waterfowl hunting in october with a friend. It wasnt a grebe they were messing with me and i didnt even shoot it. But if we're calling rap how about report the guy who was still calling and shooting at 5:47.....or the arabs shooting at seagulls and comorants! Not some 16 year old who fell for a joke.....really guys
> 
> 
> =BASS


Not saying the after hours shooting and shooting at gulls or comorants isnt bad, but you shouldnt worry about the guys that are doing that. All you should be concerned about while out hunting is knowing the rules/regs, and being safe. 

Ignorance of the law is no excuse. 

Now I know you say it was a joke and people are still jumping on you, it's because you didn't know it was illegal to bag a grebe. I know you are new and everything, but it's still your responsibility to know what is or isn't a legal bird to harvest.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Bass, 

Most of us don't mean any disrespect to you. I guess the best thing we all can learn from this is bottom line, know what your shooting (if in fact a grebe or any other protected bird was harvested).

If nothing illegal was taken, brush it all off, heck we all play pranks on guys we hunt with... Take firenut and ar earlier in the season with the 40 year old mallard. Its actually one of the most enjoyable parts of duck hunting, we are a different breed, and love to play jokes on each other.I am sure it won't be the last if you stick with it.

Everyone has made mistakes in the beginning, or somewhere along the line. They happen. 

The best advice I think anyone can give ya on here, is just keep learning. Its an on going process. Trust me, even the best of us get outsmarted by the birds, fish whatever it may be we chase.

Personally tho, I would suggest maybe finding some new hunting partners if in fact they are egging you on to shoot birds they know are protected. Its not them that would get in trouble if someone is watching. And the "my friends told me to shoot" excuse may not get very far with "the man in green" 

Keep at it, effort and drive will have you gunning with the best of them no doubt. I sure wish I would have started as young as you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

basshunter125 said:


> A wanna be duck......if it flies it dies exclusions: comorants, seagulls, geese for now, etc...
> 
> 
> =BASS


Well at least you know SOME of the rules

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Bass,
> 
> Most of us don't mean any disrespect to you. I guess the best thing we all can learn from this is bottom line, know what your shooting (if in fact a grebe or any other protected bird was harvested).
> 
> ...


 
Well Said!

AR34 is still upset about 49 yr old Banded Mallard.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

firenut8190 said:


> Well Said!
> 
> AR34 is still upset about 49 yr old Banded Mallard.



I remember reading that thread.

That was a joke ?

Great, I told everybody that I heard about a guy killing a 49 yr. old bird. lol


----------

